# Is my board too short for riding pow?



## skylar

my board is just under my chin. would that be too short to ride pow?


----------



## SB4L

skylar said:


> my board is just under my chin. would that be too short to ride pow?


Depends on how deep the pow is man. I thought my 158, which is just under my chin, would be okay for riding any pow, until I hit waist-shoulder deep pow which sunk me haha. My legs hurt so bad from trying to keep afloat.

Set your stance back if you know it will be a pow day, a lesson I have learned the hard way.


----------



## Reede

What kind of board is it?

My Burton Custom is a bit small for riding powder, while my Malolo is not and both are just under my chin length wise.

It depends on your weight, the boards shape and camber profile as to wether it will go ok in powder or not. The right board setup can make a big difference between loving powder and hating it.


----------



## bravo_castle

skylar said:


> my board is just under my chin. would that be too short to ride pow?


for real? No details = fail.


----------



## Guest

here's a good example to use as a guideline for starting this kind of thread:

Hi! I'm 6'0 170 lbs and my board is a stepchild jp 151 can I take this thing in powder or should I buy myself a pow-specific deck?

sit back, relax, and enjoy your responses.


----------



## Guest

Yeah what they said - But no its not, there is no board that is too short for pow i've ridden minis (120 cm) in japanese pow and it still does work. It will be about ease of riding it. It will burn on your leg more and will be difficult if its deep or heavy pow on a short board. If you set back your stance youll be sweet. Or if you got cash to burn and you need a new stick anyway. Then go ahead - aim for something that sits above eye level. Enjoy.


----------



## killclimbz

We definitely need more details. As a rule of thumb answer probably not. Could it be better? That could range from a little better to a whole hell of a lot better.


----------



## skylar

I got a 150 and i weigh 120 pounds. im like 5" 8' sry if i messed around the quotations i dunno how to use them im from canada.my boot size is 10.5 us


----------



## Guest

well i have a 159 i weigh about 130 and i am 5'7 with size 10 boots i think my board will be good in pow


----------



## baldylox

Canadians don't use "quotations" ??


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Reede said:


> My Burton Custom is a bit small for riding powder, while my Malolo is not and both are just under my chin length wise.


well the malolo is a powder oriented board with like 20mm taper on it i believe so therefor thats why u kept afloat as compared to the all mountain custom


----------



## jiggley wiggley

cifex said:


> Canadians don't use "quotations" ??


he means that they use the metric system in canada meaning he would not know which quotation ( " ) or ( ' ) means feet and which one means inches.


----------



## skylar

Im only 14 by the way lol. that explains the weight. And thanks for the responces


----------



## AdamBQ

When it comes to boot shopping, I feel cursed, but for Powder, I am very blessed.
I'm 6ft 4inches, I only weigh 145lbs but wear size 13 boots so I have to ride a wide board.
Currently rocking a 159 Legacy, and I just float above the powder! Woot


----------



## Guest

yea there is no such thing as too short. U just gotta lean back when u ride deep powder, that's all. My board's a piece of shit, comes up to my chest, it's a hand-me-down board and its way too short for me, and I've ridden it all with it.


----------



## baldylox

Terrarium said:


> yea there is no such thing as too short. U just gotta lean back when u ride deep powder, that's all. My board's a piece of shit, comes up to my chest, it's a hand-me-down board and its way too short for me, and I've ridden it all with it.


Chest height is too short. You've gotta do what you've gotta do.


----------



## Tarzanman

I went and got a 'powder' board without really researching what all I would need/want in a powder board (except for longer length).

Its a 164 2005 Flow Mercury. I am 5'7" and 174 lbs

What do you think? should I go for a 167?


----------



## redlude97

Tarzanman said:


> I went and got a 'powder' board without really researching what all I would need/want in a powder board (except for longer length).
> 
> Its a 164 2005 Flow Mercury. I am 5'7" and 174 lbs
> 
> What do you think? should I go for a 167?


I'm 5'7" 170lb and I use a 159 for pow lol. Been in the waist deep stuff without much trouble


----------



## oliveryochest

Tarzanman said:


> I went and got a 'powder' board without really researching what all I would need/want in a powder board (except for longer length).
> 
> Its a 164 2005 Flow Mercury. I am 5'7" and 174 lbs
> 
> What do you think? should I go for a 167?


You don't need that size. I would stick with the high 150's


----------

